# Prop Building Apron



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Vinyl prop building apron

















These are working out great. No more paint and blood stained clothes.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, you don't like the look and feel of dried papier mache paste and acrylic paints on your best pair of comfy pants?

This is actually not a bad idea - easy to just wipe off any spills, and you can use it later as part of a mad scientist's or mad mechanic's costume on Halloween:jol:. We have a card table in the basement that serves as our prop working area, and it's permanently covered in plastic for the same reason.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I've been talking about getting an apron and a tool belt for years to save my clothes. Still have not done a thing, and my wardrobe is getting seriously thin. I mentioned to the wife just last night that maybe I should use some of the Good Will clothes as work clothes. Nope, those are for the props, so I will just have to keep ruining my clothes.

Although, I did get an extra pair of disposable painters coveralls yesterday? But the yard could really use another body....hmmm....looks like I'm ruining another pair of jeans and a t-shirt today.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

and it comes in handy for the next S&M party one goes to.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

oooh.....i want one!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> oooh.....i want one!


This one was soooo easy, the only part that had to be sewn was putting the ties on.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

I need more than an apron to protect me when I paper mache. But the subtle cracks you hear when sliding into a pair of hardened, paint covered pants is just too fun to pass up. I have been known to mix up paint colors on my paper mache clothes, while I'm wearing them.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

No blood stained clothes is great, there's only so many times you get acquitted before they catch on................


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I actually hate the aprons when building. they allways seem to get into the way. So I just put on the bilybob overalls and go for it!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

not a bad idea... I know someone in my house could use something like that after all the shirts and pants that have been ruined with monster mud, paint and paper mache ..... might have to look into these....


----------

